# Evil Jared und Sina-Valeska Jung sind getrennt - Das ungleiche Paar war sieben Jahre zusammen



## beachkini (19 Dez. 2012)

​*Evil Jared, 41, Mitglied der Band Bloodhound Gang, ist eigentlich nur dafür bekannt sich daneben zu benehmen oder auf der Bühne völlig auszurasten. Dass er sieben Jahre lang die deutsche Schauspielerin Sina-Valeska Jung, 33, an sich binden konnte, war eine Überraschung. Doch nun gehen beide wieder getrennte Wege.*

Sieben Jahre waren der Sänger und der einstige "Verbotene Liebe"-Star ein Paar, waren sogar verheiratet und sind Eltern einer gemeinsamen Tochter.

Nun berichtet "B.Z", dass die Entfernung der Grund für das Liebes-Aus sei. Zwar lebte die kleine Familie gemeinsam in Amerika, sie besitzen sogar ein großes Haus auf dem Land, aber Sina-Valeska hat Berlin immer vermisst und so zog es sie immer wieder in die Hauptstadt.

Freunde berichteten, dass das ungleiche Paar schon länger getrennt sei, aber es heißt, dass beide immer noch Freunde sind. Dies ist auch wichtig zum Wohl der gemeinsamen Tochter.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Sellerie (15 Jan. 2013)

Ach schau an, ich wusste das die beiden ein Paar waren. Aber verheiratet und ein Kind... Nunja jetzt sind sie wieder getrennt. Ich hoffe sie haben einen gute Lösung für das Kind gefunden


----------



## Punisher (15 Jan. 2013)

interessante News


----------

